# Schaltaugen - Bestellnummern



## Indian Summer (5. August 2010)

Hi

Haben die Liste mit den Schaltaugen-Bestellnummern um die Jahrgänge 2009 und 2010
ergänzt und zum Download auf unsere Seite gestellt. Es ist das oberste File, evtl. einige 
Sekunden gedulden, bis der Download beginnt:

http://www.indiansummer.ch/downloads_9269201.php

Eure Händler sollten die Schaltaugen also problemlos bei Norco Deutschland
bestellen können.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------

